# daddy daughter bi color giants



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

well my female giants are 4months 1 week today so i grab the one that looked more like dad and started conditioning her i dont expect her to be ready till next month 


so here are the pics


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Lovely girl, good luck with her


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

She's nice! What are you keeping her in?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

wow you roll them over fast... i need more breeding space lol.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

matt she was in a pickel jar for the picture but shes in a 2.5 getting fat 
evilvog it seems like im turning them over fast but took them forever to get started then last spawn had a petoral fin problem meaning lack of a pectoral fin i also did the siblings again and a ctpk line im working on because my male ct is a egg eater but my male giant just wants to breed all of a sudden


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

there still conditioning shes goten so big since shes been eating good shes showing interest in dad this is there last week of conditioning 




















here a lil video

http://youtu.be/KUjbl4ab-jc


----------



## anthonyt20 (Jan 5, 2011)

Cant wait to see the offspring. 
Awesome female btw


----------

